# How do I post pictures in the forum?



## Casaluz (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi everybody, I was hoping to get some help on posting pictures in the forum. I used to do it by uploading them to photobucket and posting the direcvt link to the picture there in the forum here but it seems that the photobucket does not allow that anymore. Do I need to open an account in a different website and follow the old procedure or is there another way to do it? which website do you suggest.
Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## TurboScooter (Mar 2, 2018)

www.imgur.com

You don't *need* an account there to use it as a host; you can just upload images and post them on other forums.

Use the BB code


----------



## Casaluz (Mar 2, 2018)

Got it, thank you turboscooter. Do I use the image link or the direct link from imgur to post here?


----------



## TurboScooter (Mar 2, 2018)

If you mouse over the image it shows a little down arrow and if you click that there's a link to "Get share links" and that has one called BBCode (Forums) which has the tags already appended so you can just copy and paste in a post.

I have no idea what imgur looks like on mobile if that's what you're on though. But basically it comes down to use whatever URL ends in .jpg (or .png, .gif, or whatever image format you uploaded) and wrap it in the [img] tags.


----------



## Casaluz (Mar 2, 2018)

TurboScooter said:


> If you mouse over the image it shows a little down arrow and if you click that there's a link to "Get share links" and that has one called BBCode (Forums) which has the tags already appended so you can just copy and paste in a post.
> 
> I have no idea what imgur looks like on mobile if that's what you're on though. But basically it comes down to use whatever URL ends in .jpg (or .png, .gif, or whatever image format you uploaded) and wrap it in the [img] tags.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very helpful, thank you so much


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 2, 2018)

After uploading and posting here, then switching to using imgur and doing what TS details above, I'd never go back.


----------

